# Mattia è malato



## Tebina (16 Febbraio 2013)

Evoluzione di Tebina quando il napulè...hem...il mio amore super gigante è malato.


*1)* :scared:

*2)*








*3) *








*4)*






*5)*














Ora gli ho fatto una camomilla, sciolto 34 pastiglie di sonnifero dentro e tolto il campanello dalle mani.
Si. Il campanello.
Quelli tipo Dlin dlin. A campanella. Che si vedevano nei film. Per chiamare la servitù. Cimelio della mia famiglia. Mia nonna faceva la collezione.
Usa quello per chiamarmi 200 volte.
Mica perchè ha bisogno. 
perchè come tutti i napulè uomini nella malattia, atroce, atroce secondo loro, non vogliono stare soli.
-Eddai mollala, che non hai nemmeno la febbre.-
-Me la sento.-
-Hai 37 giusta, non 47. Ora dormi.-
-Tu dove sei?-
-Esco con le amiche. Ma dove vuoi che sia, sto infornando la torta. Quando è cotta arrivo.-
-Vieni presto. Mi sento l'ala della malattia devastante addosso. Coff Coff. Senti che tosse? Ho anche freddo. Tanto freddo. Sono piccolo e delicato. Tu mi lasci qui da solo come una merda. E se mi sento male?-
-Chiama tua madre.-


5 minuti dopo.
Dlin dlin
-Cosa vuoi.-
-Sete.-
-Hai l'acqua sul comodino l'ho vista.-
-Me la dai?-
-Mollami.-
-Sono malato e mi fai morire di sete.-
-No. Se non la pianti ti faccio morire di violenza fisica.-

5 minuti dopo.
Dlin dlin
-Suona ancora una volta e te lo requisisco.-
-Non puoi. Tu lo usi sempre io solo quando sono  malato.-
-per mia gentile concessione. Cosa vuoi.-
-Ho freddo. Quando vieni a letto?-
-Ancora 10 minuti. Quando cuoce la torta.-
-Ok.-

5 minuti dopo.
Dlin dlin






Ho requisito il campanello.
Senza mostrizzarlo. Giuro sulle mie microtette. Quando giuro su di loro è sempre vero. Se non specifico...beh...
:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Questo lato capriccioso a noi può far tenerezza, ma se ci penso bene per te che te lo vivi dentro casa può essere alquanto snervante il Matti Malaticcio.. brr


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2013)

babsi;bt7422 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo lato capriccioso a noi può far tenerezza, ma se ci penso bene per te che te lo vivi dentro casa può essere alquanto snervante il Matti Malaticcio.. brr


...lo dico ma poi lo negherò sempre e...
A me piace da matti quando fa così.
E lui lo sa.

fa parte della nostra coppia.


Certo, poi quando esagera lo cazzio, ma...



:inlove:


----------



## babsi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7424 ha detto:
			
		

> ...lo dico ma poi lo negherò sempre e...
> A me piace da matti quando fa così.
> E lui lo sa.
> 
> ...


lo sapevo....d'altronde sotto sotto siam tutte un po' mammone e ci piace coccolare il nostro uomo quando è malato..tenere * . *


----------



## Arianna (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe, posso dirtelo?
Tu sei un po' pazza.


----------



## Leda (18 Febbraio 2013)

Mattia è praticamente una famiglia intera: partner e bebè in una sola persona.:singleeye:


----------

